# Wanted Redfoot Tortoise



## sissyofone (Jan 15, 2014)

Im wanting to adopt a redfoot, I have two that will be 2 yrs old in March. But i noticed they were not getting along so well and had to be seperated.  So now im thinking i need a group of them to cut out the bullying. Anyone in San Antonio or near by have one or maybe even two needing a home please let me know. They will have a big and narrow enclosure lol its like 5 ft wide by 23 ft long . Im planning to plant it well.


----------



## sibi (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Maria!!! I'm back. I got another phone to be able to post like I used to. I'm sorry I don't have a rt to give you. But, it is nice to post to you again! Give it a day or so to get any responses.ðŸ˜Š


----------



## sissyofone (Jan 23, 2014)

Its all good Ms Sylvia and im So Glad your bk. I missed reading your post. Im hoping to get one soon. Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## missroselee (Jan 28, 2014)

I have three that I need to find a permanent home for. They were brought in as rescues, about 7 years old, healthy, but I live in MO.


----------



## sissyofone (Jan 28, 2014)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Maria and Sylvia! 

I'm glad you are loving your redfoots. I have three now, plus three eggs incubating. Hope you are all well. Maybe once weather improves, someone can ship you a rescue.


----------



## sissyofone (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Sandy . Hope all is well with you. I absolutely love my lil reds. They are so sweet. Shelly B is no longer.  Shes a He :huh: Blew me away. :blush: Yes!! I was Flashed. Lol


----------



## jackmeggers (Feb 7, 2014)

Have you checked Craigslist? That's where I found my little rescue redfoot. Good luck!


----------



## Saleama (Feb 7, 2014)

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/pet/4315801065.html

Adults and there are three of them. The price is right and there is a bonus winter box available also. I wish I had a house big enough for them. Beautiful big males and a little rescue female.


----------



## jackmeggers (Feb 7, 2014)

There ya go sissy! I hope that works out for you.


----------



## sissyofone (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks All Im going to contact them in the am. Hopefully it works out. 


I went ahead and emailed the tonight, will call in am.


----------



## sissyofone (Feb 10, 2014)

No response still on reds  oh well the search continues.


----------



## T33's Torts (Feb 10, 2014)

Maybe you can poke around at some rescues? I'm looking for a big sulcata, and may have made a break through finding a rescue.


----------



## theresal (Feb 13, 2014)

sissyofone said:


> No response still on reds  oh well the search continues.



The person that posted that Craigslist ad is a member of the forum. I saw their ad on here a few weeks ago in either the for sale or adoptions section. I'm actually in search of an adult male myself but not planning any trips that way anytime soon. And I still have a smaller female that I am willing to part with. She resembles the rescue in the photo on Craigslist.


Look in the for sale section. The ad was placed by Jessicapinkie1.


----------



## sissyofone (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm still looking for another redfoot or two. If anyone has one or k.ows of one looking for a home. Please let me know.


----------



## ladyvalkyrie (Aug 20, 2014)

I have an 8 inch Redfoot that I need to rehome. I got them as a pair but he's not doing so well with my smaller one, and I'll be moving soon and can't keep them together. 


I'm a man of many hats but I've never mastered anything.


----------



## theresal (Aug 20, 2014)

Awe sissyofone (Maria) would be a good home for your tort! She has 2 that I hatched and just loves them to death.


----------



## kathyth (Aug 20, 2014)

If I had a Redfoot to rehome, it would be on it's way to you, Maria!
Good luck!


----------



## sissyofone (Aug 21, 2014)

theresal said:


> Awe sissyofone (Maria) would be a good home for your tort! She has 2 that I hatched and just loves them to death.




Thank you,  And yes they are too cute, And i do love, their so sneaky and nosey. If i step in their outdoor enclosure they chase me around trying to nip my toes, littlr stinkers. Im still waiting to have them resexed.  They appear to be changing a bit.  Lol


----------



## sissyofone (Aug 21, 2014)

kathyth said:


> If I had a Redfoot to rehome, it would be on it's way to you, Maria!
> Good luck!



Awe Thank you  . Thats very sweet of you. Ive certainly fell in love with the redfoots they are awesome. But i must admit my little cherry from N2TORTS has stolen my heart. Little Lucy is a doll.


----------



## sibi (Aug 21, 2014)

sissyofone said:


> Awe Thank you  . Thats very sweet of you. Ive certainly fell in love with the redfoots they are awesome. But i must admit my little cherry from N2TORTS has stolen my heart. Little Lucy is a doll.



Aww, Maria, you have the illness! Cherryheaditis! No doubt, you'll get more in the future. Forget about ever taking a vacation again. LOL


----------



## sissyofone (Aug 21, 2014)

@ sibi , Is that whats wrong with me?  Lol No wonder the meds didnt help. Lmbo


----------



## cherapaca (Sep 3, 2014)

Are you still looking for red-foot babies? 
http://www.hoobly.com/KEEM/baby-red-foot-tortoises-for-sale-months-old.htm


----------

